# A Quick Charcoal Sketch



## Elf Mommy (Nov 29, 2009)

Just really quickly done...lots of mistakes. But it did feel very good to get my hands dirty!  I have been lesson planning and grading papers ALL weekend, so I needed an escape.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 29, 2009)

Amazing. Sums it right up.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 29, 2009)

aww, thanks, Phoebe!

I still want to try it in pen and ink and another in graphite


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 29, 2009)

Minda it looks really good as do all your art work


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh wow - I LOVE it...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you Becka and Peg! This is the niece and nephew of a coworker. She showed me the photo and it just called out to me to draw it


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 29, 2009)

really good! i cant do people to save my life. and o how i love charcoal and pastel chalk...i love being so messy in the end. lol. makes me feel produtcive on the peice


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree.  Messy is GOOD!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW amazing.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Nov 30, 2009)

I envy people with artistic talent more than I envy people with money. It must be so nice to have something so therapeutic to put your time and energy into. The piece looks amazing. I bet you're one of those lucky ones born with that gift.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 30, 2009)

AWESOME


----------



## cheryl (Nov 30, 2009)

That look's great!.....wish i could draw


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 30, 2009)

wow! very well done - you've gotten the eyes perfectly (i have many happy memories of practising drawing eyes:grumpy such a cute photo too


----------



## Saffy (Nov 30, 2009)

That is beautiful. My daughter's friend at school did a pencil drawing of my daughter and her boyfriend for his 18th .. it's stunning. I so admire people who can draw.


----------



## irishlops (Nov 30, 2009)

What mistakes???
If you done taht quick I would love to see ones you took ages doing.
Its fantastic!


----------



## Amy27 (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow that is great!!! You should do some bunny pictures and sell it. I would totally buy some. That is amazing!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 30, 2009)

I did a little acrylic painting tonight.  This is Magpie in Pine...the Pine represents long life and the Magpie represents happiness.

I'm giving it to a coworker who just got married this month. Wishes for a marriage that is long and happy.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW that's an amazing photo. Good work.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks  I have lots of work to do to be happy, but not bad for a first try.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 1, 2009)

AMAZING! AGAIN!


----------



## Saffy (Dec 1, 2009)

My .. you have some great talent there !!


----------



## irishlops (Dec 1, 2009)

Im on the school computer and it wil not let me see the painting!!!
You now have me wanting to get home stright away to see it.
I bet its breath takingly fantastic.


----------



## Nela (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow... Gorgeous! Thank you for sharing Minda :rose:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 1, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> Im on the school computer and it wil not let me see the painting!!!
> You now have me wanting to get home stright away to see it.
> I bet its breath takingly fantastic.


LOL well it's not breath takingly fantastic, I can assure you. It's just a bird on a tree limb. 

I truly appreciate the comments from everyone, though. Sometimes I have a really hard time focusing on the good things in life when I'm down about work and things at home. Artwork is an escape and I'm really needing that right now. Thanks for the smiles!

Minda


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 1, 2009)

a most elegant painting - looks chinese or japanese in style


----------



## irishlops (Dec 1, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Im on the school computer and it wil not let me see the painting!!!
> ...


:inlove: I love that style of art!!!
I cant do it myself but I love trees and birds.. Its is not breath takingly fantastic
Its breath takingly fantsictic drop dead lovely :biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## mistyjr (Dec 13, 2009)

That is good drawing, I love it all. I can not do faces either, But I like to paint ceramics and wood though.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Amy27 (Dec 13, 2009)

OMG I love all of them. If you ever take custom orders and sell them let me know. I would love to have pictures of my animals. You do such an amazing job!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, it seems that once I think I might be paid for my work, I get a terrible mental block and can't do it. When people demand this or that, it's not fun any more, and just work. LOL

Look for a contest or auction that you can enter to get some Minda art  I'm trying to do more of them!  I will probably do an auction over our Winter break in the next couple of weeks! Keep an eye out!


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 14, 2009)

i want a pug photo...j.k


----------



## Becca (Dec 14, 2009)

Minda I really do love all your art work! Your extremely talented!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## missyscove (Dec 15, 2009)

It's Poe!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 15, 2009)

*missyscove wrote: *


> It's Poe!


Yep, I'm using all of the photos from my Christmas shoot with him for poses


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## katt (Dec 15, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


>



this one is my fav so far!

i can't wait to get the one you did for me, i am going to put it in a frame and add it to my bunny art collection!

simply amazing. . . everything you do!

and i agree, doing art on comission is not fun, i have done it before, very hard!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 16, 2009)

last one for tonight...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 16, 2009)

You did good!!!!! I like all of them


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW.. Good Job


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 20, 2009)

Those are all amazing!! You have such a great artistic talent! I wish I could draw as well as you! 

I like the one above this post that you did.  

Emily


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you, Emily. It has been very soothing.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 20, 2009)

*Minda I just saw this blog. All your pictures are BEAUTIFUL. Poe's fur even looks like a Rexs in those paintings.*

*I look forward to seeing more.*

*Susan *


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you, Susan. It has been wonderful to do all these Christmas cards.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 20, 2009)

I took a photo before coloring it in, just for fun...






and then colored it in...






and put lil sparklies on the ornaments just for fun...


----------



## hln917 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


>


This is my favorite! You really do a great job drawing!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## pOker (Dec 20, 2009)

i guess i should tell you now that you are doing my Christmas cards next year :bunny19:hyper: pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee..lol..

you do a great job.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2009)

:thud: Minda they're amazing!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you, Becka  Ali came up with an idea for a future auction with cards.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Thank you, Becka  Ali came up with an idea for a future auction with cards.


Oh my that would be cool


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 21, 2009)

This one was still a little wet when I took the photo, so the white specks are really just a reflection off the wet paint.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 22, 2009)

I love the one with Poe in the stocking. way to cute!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## hln917 (Dec 22, 2009)

I think you should sell them as greeting cards. I'm sure you'll get alot of customers, me being one! Ok, get drawing, Valentine is next!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 10, 2010)

lol... yes i like them too


----------



## yngmea (Jan 11, 2010)

wow love the drawing and paintings! definately a talent!


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 17, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I did a little acrylic painting tonight.  This is Magpie in Pine...the Pine represents long life and the Magpie represents happiness.
> 
> I'm giving it to a coworker who just got married this month. Wishes for a marriage that is long and happy.



Simply stunning - I love it!!!

Denise


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## pOker (Feb 2, 2010)

I AM SO JEALOUS!!!
You are such a great artist!

I want oneeeee :/


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## hartleybun (Feb 3, 2010)

a lovely selection! you have been busy!:bunnydance:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 3, 2010)

oh my Minda those are beautiful. Is that Daisy Mae the E-Lop?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 3, 2010)

Your grandchildren will love looking through your daybook, Minda... It is a wonderful keepsake! Reminds me of the victorian nature fieldbooks.

Love love loved the Poe X-mas cards! You have such a marvelous talent  Have you done a framed Poe-trait () of him for your wall yet?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 3, 2010)

I haven't yet...but it's in the plans. I really did want to do a full moon rabbit every month, but here it is the full moon and my plate is pretty full with artwork needing to be completed. I wish it was my only job sometimes.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Minda just wondering about storms picture. 

Are you going to be mailing it soon?:?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 4, 2010)

it has been sent, Kat  let me know when it gets there


----------



## polly (Feb 4, 2010)

What a beautiful talent Minda I can't tell you what my fave is they are all beautiful


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 5, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> it has been sent, Kat  let me know when it gets there



Yeah thanks Minda will let you know for sure. I post a huge picture Storm broke the glass on my frame have to go buy another frame cause it was cheapo anyway


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 29, 2010)

This is for work...

I did it in all black and white first...






but they wanted some color, and decided the feather should be blue...Which blue do you like? Do you think the quill should stay white? grey? black? tan? I hate to add too much color.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice Work!!!


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 30, 2010)

I like the first coloured one best (out of the coloured ones). Not as shocking of a blue as the other ones.

-Dawn


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 30, 2010)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> I like the first coloured one best (out of the coloured ones). Not as shocking of a blue as the other ones.
> 
> -Dawn


:yeahthat:


----------



## irishlops (Mar 30, 2010)

There lovely!


----------

